# Eure liebsten Filme basierend auf wahren Ereignissen



## peltorkid (26. November 2018)

Hallo allerseits!

 

Ich stehe in letzter Zeit extrem auf Filme, die auf wahren Ereignissen basieren. Also damit meine ich jetzt nicht Dokumentationen, duh! Obwohl es da auch einige geile gibt.

Aber mich interessieren zur Zeit doch mehr Spielfilme. Dass die dann für die Geschichte und den Film ein bisschen verändert werden, kann ich eh verstehen. Aber da muss man halt für sich selbst entscheiden, wie sehr das einen stört oder nicht.

 

Welche Filme könnt ihr denn da empfehlen? Welche fallen in dieser Kategorie unter eure Lieblinge?

 

Zur Zeit mag ich zum Beispiel "the Blackkkingsman" voll gerne oder "The Post" ("die Verlegerin" auf Deutsch).


----------



## spectrumizer (27. November 2018)

Der Soldat James Ryan
Black Hawk Down
Captain Phillips
Sully
etc.


----------



## Gagelmann84 (5. Dezember 2018)

Catch me if you can

War Dogs

The Wolf of Wall Street


----------



## bufferduff4 (8. Januar 2021)

Hallo miteinander, 

 

ein Film, der mich wirklich berührt hat und ein echter Klassiker ist, ist "Ziemlich beste Freunde". Ein toller Film, der berührt, aber auch gleichzeitig unglaublich lustig ist. Eine sehr gute Mischung meiner Meinung nach. 

 

Vg


----------



## sankarkrishna801 (6. April 2021)

Der Film, an den ich denken konnte, ist American Sniper, der 2004 veröffentlicht wurde. Es geht im Grunde um einen Navy Seal Scharfschützen Chris Kyle, der eine Menge Leben gerettet hat. Damit wird er auch als eine der Legenden während des Krieges im Irak anerkannt. Als er jedoch nach Hause zurückkehrt, hat er Schwierigkeiten, in Ruhe zu schlafen, da er von Krieg und Tod heimgesucht wird. Er hatte auch eine schwierige Zeit, sich wieder mit seiner Tochter und seiner Frau zu verbinden. Dieser Film spiegelt auch das Leben von Tausenden von Soldaten auf der ganzen Welt wider. Auch Sie sollten sich diesen Film unbedingt ansehen!


----------



## RPGMaster01 (9. April 2021)

Also mein Lieblingsfilm der auf wahren Ereignissen beruht, zumindest laut Hollywood.

 

Die Verurteilten von 1994. 

 

Zwar basiert die *Geschichte* auf einem Roman, aber tatsächlich steckt dabei eine *wahre Geschichte* dahinter. Wie NBC-News berichtet, wurde der damals 23-Jährige Frank Freshwater wegen fahrlässiger Tötung bei einem Verkehrsunfall mit einer Fußgängerin zu einer Haftstrafe von 20 Jahren verurteilt worden. Im Film heisst die Hauptfigur Andy Dufresne.

 

Viel Spass beim schauen ;-)


----------

